# Trailer towing with 2009 Routan



## chappy1039 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello, I was hoping someone could give me some advice. I am new to trailering and I would like to tow a pop up trailer with my 2009 VW Routan. 
I did not purchase the towing package with the van (I know, not the smartest move!!!).
The trailer I am looking at is a Flagstaff Model 208 It has a GVWR of 2512 and a Tongue Weight of 268.
My manual for my van say that the GCWR is 7000 lbs without the tow package and 9000 lbs with the tow package
The Max tongue weight without the tow package is 180 lbs and 380 lbs with the tow package.
My vans Curb weight is 4620 lbs. 
The tow package that should have come with my van contains the following: Heavy Duty -HD engine oil cooler, HD transmission oil cooler, HD engine cooling, HD radiator and load leveling rear suspension

My question is can I tow this trailer with my van? Would a weight distributing hitch lessen the tongue weight? 
Can I add air suspension to my van or a trainsmission cooler and oil cooler or do I need to? 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Trailer towing with 2009 Routan (chappy1039)*

Trans cooler was discussed here, Chrysler parts site might be the best place to look.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4794912


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

The automatic transmission cooler is located in the front of the radiator and behind the front fascia and is combined with the A/C condenser. The transmission cooler is a heat exchanger that allows heat in the transmission fluid to be transferred to the air passing over the cooler fins. Usually there is a engine oil cooler installed between the oil filter and engine block and self leveling rear suspension if equipped with the tow package.


----------

